# Chlorine/ are plants Chlorine sensitive



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

are plants Chlorine sensitive. if you don't use prime and what can happen if so


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody have some input


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but I do know lots of people use Chlorine remover when adding water to tank and I believe clorine is in fact classified as toxic

PS> exactly what type of clorine are you referring to?


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Found this - might be helpfull

Aquarium Water Chemistry


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

tap water ....................


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Chrlorine will gas off within a few hours... 

In my planted tanks WITH fish.. I just siphon water out, I put water back in, then add prime (dechlorinator) and that's it! Sometimes I even forget the prime..

I have a couple of tanks with just plans for grow out.. and I don't add any dechlorniator.


----------

